# Chapman University MFA Screenwrtiting program Statement of Purpose feedback



## Bman2271 (Nov 30, 2020)

Hey guys. This is my most recent draft for my Statement of Purpose for Chapman University's MFA Screenwriting program.

Ever since I was a child, I have always had a love of stories, and the ones that have had the most impact on me are those of moving pictures. I found this medium utilizes its visual aspects to evoke deep emotional truths. Going to the movies as a kid was always an exhilarating experience, I have always admired the spectacle and the range of emotions they made me feel. I even tried mimicking their effect through action figures and writing stories. I have always wanted to become part of the creative process of film. I would like to create art that not only entertains but affects individuals on a deeper level.

I value the narrative the most out of all aspects of film, which led me to Screenwriting, my area of emphasis in cinematic arts. I believe that an exceptional narrative is the key to an emotionally engaging film. Although incredibly significant, other aspects of film serve the purpose of enhancing the story. However, there's a distinction between writing a narrative on its own and writing for a visual medium. Visual storytelling relies heavily on what the audience can see rather than descriptive vernacular. This was a challenge to me, writing throughout my undergraduate years, but one that I welcomed. I am particularly interested in such storytelling because it captivates me the most. I believe that the depiction of raw emotions and events through visuals better enthralls the audience. It has done so for me, and I hope to create narratives that have such an effect on others.

I believe that because of my life experiences; I have a fresh perspective to bring to the world of cinema. As a child of Nigerian immigrants, I have a unique experience growing up in the United States, and there are certain aspects of my life that have not been explored much in film. Spike Lee is a filmmaker whose outlook has had a large impact in my own life. Films like _Do the Right Thing _or _Malcolm X, _which portray blackness unapologetically, have allowed me to look deep within myself, addressing internalized hate and allowing me to embrace who I am. Lee is a filmmaker whose experiences shape his storytelling. I hope for audiences to connect with my narratives the way I do with Spike Lee’s. All the screenplays I have written throughout my undergraduate years come from within. I have written stories dealing with identity, fear of death and religion, rejection of culture, and self-hatred. In these narratives, I explore such subjects through my point of view formed by my own life experiences. The articulation and the execution of this point of view in the form of art are quite significant.

I believe that the Chapman University M.F. A Screenwriting program would be a great fit for me. I am aware of Chapman’s prestigious film program Dodge College, ranked the sixth-best film school in the nation by the Hollywood Reporter. I feel my voice would be beneficial to Dodge. My stories which reflect my unique perspective would be a significant addition to the vast array of talented work done in this exceptional program. This program also possesses the resources to nurture my ability as a writer, helping me to convey my voice more effectively and allowing me to perfect my craft. Chapman’s resources also allow for better collaboration and networking with both the reputable members of the faculty and the other gifted students. I would be trained in the business side of the industry, learning to sell my ideas, further aiding my success in the industry.

I have always wanted to be a storyteller. I want my art to touch many audiences. Chapman University would help me in this endeavor by helping to improve my ability as a writer and amplifying my chances of success in the film industry.


----------



## aaaaa (Mar 13, 2021)

Bman2271 said:


> Hey guys. This is my most recent draft for my Statement of Purpose for Chapman University's MFA Screenwriting program.
> 
> Ever since I was a child, I have always had a love of stories, and the ones that have had the most impact on me are those of moving pictures. I found this medium utilizes its visual aspects to evoke deep emotional truths. Going to the movies as a kid was always an exhilarating experience, I have always admired the spectacle and the range of emotions they made me feel. I even tried mimicking their effect through action figures and writing stories. I have always wanted to become part of the creative process of film. I would like to create art that not only entertains but affects individuals on a deeper level.
> 
> ...


did you get an interview?


----------

